# Fargo-Moorhead ND/MN All Star Sport Cards & Slot Cars Raceway



## Cain (Feb 28, 2002)

Figured I would start a thread to discuss this new track.

This is a new facility that opened up in Moorhead Center Mall. They currently have two oval tracks, one being a traditional oval and the other I believe they described as a Tri-Oval. They are also planning to get a very large Road course in as well.

The owners are very nice, and are willing to answer all your questions.

Looks like they plan to run 1/24 scale slot cars with the 16D motors.


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

ANy 1/32nd or HO activity there?


----------



## Cain (Feb 28, 2002)

I don't know. From the little I have read, I think you can run 1/32 on 1/24 sized tracks? HO though I think probably can't be?


----------



## Cain (Feb 28, 2002)

A race event will be held November 20th at the track. Race starts at 7:30pm and has the following rules from what I understood on the phone:

1/24 scale slot cars
Super 16D slot motors
1/8 sized axle

Thats pretty much it. Race fee is $8 from what I was told.


----------

